# Sweet DRE frame with a River Sombrero



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Check out this sweet rig!


----------



## jeffvdgo (Dec 5, 2008)

Awesome! What are you using to attach the Sombrero to the frame? It looks like a double thickness UHMW with 2 ubolts? Sweet setup!


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

me likey......


----------



## zboda (Oct 23, 2007)

jeffvdgo said:


> Awesome! What are you using to attach the Sombrero to the frame? It looks like a double thickness UHMW with 2 ubolts? Sweet setup!


Jeff, you are correct. we coped out a plastic block to fit over our pipe and attched it with "U" bolts. It turned out pretty nice.


----------

